# "PRSI"? my employee has a medical card, works 15 a week on a back to work scheme.



## slowjo (13 Mar 2007)

Hi all, I have an employee, and he has a medical card, so just wondering do i still have to pay prsi for him? He works 15 hours a week on a back to work scheme.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prsi?*

Yes, you do. Class A0 more than likely. 8.5% of weekly pay.


----------



## z107 (14 Mar 2007)

The employee might be on class 'M', and wouldn't pay any contribution.
http://tinyurl.com/2rm7yt

Do you use payroll software? - if so, is there a check box for 'medical card holder'?


www.payback.ie


----------



## Welfarite (14 Mar 2007)

He would not be Class M if he qualifies fot a BTW scheme. Employers pay same PRSI  for medical card holders as non-medical card holders, it is only the emploee who pays less PRSI in certain instances.


----------



## z107 (14 Mar 2007)

> He would not be Class M if he qualifies fot a BTW scheme. Employers pay same PRSI for medical card holders as non-medical card holders, it is only the emploee who pays less PRSI in certain instances.



Is the back to work scheme the same as community employment?
(I did post that the employ*ee* wouldn't pay any contribution)


----------



## Lorraine B (14 Mar 2007)

AFAIK if he's on Back to Work allowance then you should have had to fill in some form for DSFA for him and then you'll get a letter to advise you that you (the employer) don't have to pay Employer PRSI for 2 years for him


----------



## Welfarite (15 Mar 2007)

See www.welfare.ie/publications/sw73.html


----------

